# Coleman Cheyenne Roof Job



## RWilk10 (Jul 23, 2017)

I recently purchased this pop up knowing it is in need of a roof, as you can see.  From everything I have read, it appears Coleman's were know for this problem, maybe even went out of business for that reason.  Having said that, I will be starting the roof job tomorrow.  Your input is welcome, and advise will be heard.

My plan, tear off the existing, lightly sand, bondo any needed areas, as far as the a/c goes please advise  as to I have never messed with one (on a camper that is), then I have looked into doing a rhino liner style roof.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 24, 2017)

I will be doing the same thing on a coachman clipper that was given to me.
You can find a lot of info here

http://popupportal.com/forums/camper-restoration-projects.160/


----------



## RWilk10 (Jul 24, 2017)

Thanks for the advise. The Reno begins today.


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 24, 2017)

I have heard of these roofs.  But never seen it person 

Good luck!


----------



## RWilk10 (Jul 24, 2017)

Thank you, I'll post pics as we progress


----------



## Oldstick (Jul 24, 2017)

Is that the rubber type roof that I've always heard of problems with the Colemans, or is it a newer type?

We had a 91 Coleman popup for years with no problems, but luckily it had the older style aluminum roof.  The only non-problem with that was the paint washing off the aluminum after many years of use.  But who cares, it wasn't going to rust.


----------



## RWilk10 (Jul 25, 2017)

It has the plastic type roof. It was junk. Also the front storage box is made out of the same material so that is going to have to be fixed as well.


----------



## RWilk10 (Jul 25, 2017)

Yesterday's progress, now we will make a few patches with fiberglass, re-enforce the latch hooks for better sealing, wash the entire top, sand the entire top, wash again and let dry thoroughly. 

Hint: Never let a pyro be your torch man.  however we did mange to not burn the camper


----------



## RWilk10 (Jul 25, 2017)

Ordered material for the roof this evening, I decided to go with Speedokote T-Rex Liner.  Read and spoke with some people and assuming that will be the best route to go.  Tomorrow we will be doing a little bondo work, prep and clean to have it ready to spray on Friday.


----------

